# Get well soon



## DaCorinium

How would I say get well soon to someone who is ill, I do not know well, but is younger than me, and female? "빨리 몸을 회복해"?


----------



## Superhero1

Hello DaCorinium.

We normally say '빨리 나아' or '얼른 나아'. (both mean _get well soon_) You can also say '몸조리 잘해'(take care of yourself) or '빨리 나았으면 좋겠다'(I wish you get well soon).


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Some Korean netizens use the word "낳으세요" either intentionally or out of ignorance. It's a wrong word.


----------

